# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Perse nuk eshte krijuar film per Skenderbeun nga Hollywood-i?

## FreeByrd

What the hell is going on out there ? This is an inexcusable mistake by Motion Picture makers. Why have we shunned the incredible story of Gjergj Kastrioti leading his people in revolt against the tyranny of the Ottoman Turkish Empire. This is just an important and astounding part of world history as the American revolution against the British. This man was a symbol of defiance and freedom before Columbus sailed for the New World. The Hollywood establishment reacted favorably to Mel Gibson determination to bring the story of William Wallace to the world and made a Academy Award winning motion picture about the Highland Scots revolt against their English occupiers. Do you have any idea the cultural and behavioral similarities of the Highland Scottish clans of northern Scotland to the Gheg tribes? "Braveheart" was an inspiration film not only to the Scots but to freedom loving independent people around the world. Skanderbeg as military leader of the Albanian tribes against the Empire of the  Ottoman Turks is just as important and uplifting story as William Wallace leading the Scottish clans against the English.

The world needs to know the story of Skanderbeg. My parents have never heard of Skancerbeg. My neighbors are unaware of Skanderbeg. My friends and relatives look puzzled and say "Skanderbeg? Who ?"

The life and legend of Gjergj Kastrioti demands a well experienced farsighted producer, one of our greatest directors and a leading man that has the skill to portray the intelligence, strength, charisma, leadership and genius of one of the great figures in human history

_______________________________________________


Çfarë dreqin po ndodh atje? Ky është një gabim pafalshme nga krijuesit Motion Picture. Pse kemi shunned historia e pabesueshme e Gjergj Kastriotit kryesorë të popullit të tij në revoltë kundër tiranisë së Perandorisë Turke Osmane. Kjo është vetëm një pjesë e rëndësishme dhe befasues të historisë botërore si revolucion amerikan kundër britanikëve. Ky njeri ishte një simbol i sfidës dhe të lirisë para se Kolombi lundroi për Botën e Re. Krijimi Hollywood reagoi në favor të Mel Gibson vendosmërinë për të sjellë historinë e William Wallace të botës dhe bëri një Academy Award fitues film në lidhje me revoltën Scots Highland kundër pushtuesve të tyre anglisht. A keni ndonjë ide ngjashmëritë kulturore dhe të sjelljes së klaneve skocez malësi të veriut të Skocisë të fiseve gege? "Braveheart" është një film frymëzim jo vetëm për skocezët, por që e duan lirinë popullit të pavarur në mbarë botën. Skënderbeut si udhëheqës ushtarak e fiseve shqiptare kundër Perandorisë Osmane e turqve është po aq histori të rëndësishme dhe uplifting si William Wallace kryesor klaneve skoceze kundër anglisht.

Bota ka nevojë të dini historinë e Skënderbeut. Prindërit e mi nuk kanë dëgjuar për Skancerbeg. Fqinjët e mi janë në dijeni të Skënderbeut. Miqtë e mi dhe të afërmit duket habitur dhe të thonë: "Skënderbeu? Kush?"

Jetën dhe legjenda e Gjergj Kastriotit kërkon një prodhues dhe me përvojë largpamës, një nga drejtuesit tona më të mëdha dhe të një njeriu kryesor që ka aftësi për të portretizuar, inteligjencës forca, karizmin udhëheqje dhe gjeniale e një prej figurave të mëdha në historinë njerëzore

----------


## MI CORAZON

Ishte jashtë zonës së influencës amerikane.  :shkelje syri:  
I takonte rusëve të bënin një film për Skënderbeun dhe e bënë. Tani është tepër vonë!   :Lulja3:

----------


## javan

> What the hell is going on out there ? This is an inexcusable mistake by Motion Picture makers. Why have we shunned the incredible story of Gjergj Kastrioti leading his people in revolt against the tyranny of the Ottoman Turkish Empire. This is just an important and astounding part of world history as the American revolution against the British. This man was a symbol of defiance and freedom before Columbus sailed for the New World. The Hollywood establishment reacted favorably to Mel Gibson determination to bring the story of William Wallace to the world and made a Academy Award winning motion picture about the Highland Scots revolt against their English occupiers. Do you have any idea the cultural and behavioral similarities of the Highland Scottish clans of northern Scotland to the Gheg tribes? "Braveheart" was an inspiration film not only to the Scots but to freedom loving independent people around the world. Skanderbeg as military leader of the Albanian tribes against the Empire of the  Ottoman Turks is just as important and uplifting story as William Wallace leading the Scottish clans against the English.
> 
> The world needs to know the story of Skanderbeg. My parents have never heard of Skancerbeg. My neighbors are unaware of Skanderbeg. My friends and relatives look puzzled and say "Skanderbeg? Who ?"
> 
> The life and legend of Gjergj Kastrioti demands a well experienced farsighted producer, one of our greatest directors and a leading man that has the skill to portray the intelligence, strength, charisma, leadership and genius of one of the great figures in human history


Ever heard of a Longfellow? Or was he a Chinese? Some do say him to be a fairly renowed writer that happened to dedicate a full verse to the unknown "Skanderbeg". 




As for the Braveheart they say it was a Roman, who asked before the execution what his name was, replied: "My parents call me Alban".

----------


## FreeByrd

> Ishte jashtë zonës së influencës amerikane.  
> I takonte rusëve të bënin një film për Skënderbeun dhe e bënë. Tani është tepër vonë!  
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Zis86bJsjw


Oh, në ferr me rusët. Kjo nuk është shumë vonë. Ne kemi shkrimtarë, drejtorët dhe aktorët për të bërë një film të denjë për jetën e Skënderbeut.

Pjesa e sipërme e kokës sime unë do të zgjedhin këtë aktor për të portretizuar Gjergj Kastrioti ... Mel Gibson
 :buzeqeshje: 
Unë jam vetëm duke thyer balls. Gibson pësoi një meltdown bërthamore. Unë do të zgjidhte Liam Neeson.

Drejtori ime - Spielberg

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Oh, në ferr me rusët. Kjo nuk është shumë vonë. Ne kemi shkrimtarë, drejtorët dhe aktorët për të bërë një film të denjë për jetën e Skënderbeut.
> 
> Pjesa e sipërme e kokës sime unë do të zgjedhin këtë aktor për të portretizuar Gjergj Kastrioti ... Mel Gibson
> 
> Unë jam vetëm duke thyer balls. Gibson ka pësuar një metldown bërthamore. Unë do të zgjidhte Liam Neeson.
> 
> Drejtori ime - Spielberg


Edhe une do te zgjidhja Liam Neeson, por eshte shume i gjate, per te portretizuar Skenderbeun. 
Per Skenderbeun duhet Joe Pesci.  :perqeshje: 

p.s. Don't mess with Russia!  :shkelje syri: 

Une votoj for Robert Duvall ne rolin e Skenderbeut.

----------


## FreeByrd

> Ever heard of a Longfellow? Or was he a Chinese? Some do say him to be a fairly renowed writer, who just so happened to dedicate a full verse to the unknown "Skanderbeg". 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhXvLScNuSg


Longfellow ?  :buzeqeshje: 

What planet have you been living on? Americans don't read poetry. We are better suited to watch reality shows like "American Idol".  Like it or not Americans don't know shit about Skanderbeg. Truth be known the average American knows very little about the other George - George Washington.

______________________________________________


Longfellow?  :buzeqeshje: 

Çfarë planetit keni jetuar në? Amerikanët nuk lexojnë poezi. Ne jemi të përshtatshme më të mirë për të parë tregon realitetin si "American Idol". Ashtu si ai apo jo amerikanët nuk e di *** rreth Skënderbeut. Vërteta të jetë i njohur amerikan mesatar e di shumë pak për George tjera - George Washington.

----------


## D&G Feminine

I want Eric Bana to play him.

----------


## javan

> Longfellow ? 
> 
> What planet have you been living on? Americans don't read poetry. We are better suited to watch reality shows like "American Idol".  Like it or not Americans don't know shit about Skanderbeg. Truth be known the average American knows very little about the other George - George Washington.
> 
> ______________________________________________
> 
> 
> Longfellow? 
> 
> Çfarë planetit keni jetuar në? Amerikanët nuk lexojnë poezi. Ne jemi të përshtatshme më të mirë për të parë tregon realitetin si "American Idol". Ashtu si ai apo jo amerikanët nuk e di *** rreth Skënderbeut. Vërteta të jetë i njohur amerikan mesatar e di shumë pak për George tjera - George Washington.


In the planet I live there is China and India. As you know the importance comes in numbers with many zeros. Didn't I say that Longfellow was Chinese?

----------


## D&G Feminine

> Edhe une do te zgjidhja Liam Neeson, por eshte shume i gjate, per te portretizuar Skenderbeun. 
> Per Skenderbeun duhet Joe Pesci. 
> 
> p.s. Don't mess with Russia! 
> 
> Une votoj for Robert Duvall ne rolin e Skenderbeut.


ca po thua mi Cora, Skenderbeu ka pas qene 2 metra burre  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Longfellow? 
> 
> Çfarë planetit keni jetuar në? Amerikanët nuk lexojnë poezi. Ne jemi të përshtatshme më të mirë për të parë tregon realitetin si "American Idol". Ashtu si ai apo jo amerikanët nuk e di *** rreth Skënderbeut. Vërteta të jetë i njohur amerikan mesatar e di shumë pak për George tjera - George Washington.


Don't worry FreeByrd!  :buzeqeshje: 

Isn't she adorable!  :Lulja3:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> ca po thua mi Cora, Skenderbeu ka pas qene 2 metra burre



Me thuaj se nga ish Skenderbeu, te te them se sa metra burre ishte.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## D&G Feminine

Pri Hasi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Pri Hasi


Katragjyshin thua ti?  :buzeqeshje: 
Me shume se 1'75 s'ka qene. Rrezik sa une ka qene i gjate.

----------


## FreeByrd

> Edhe une do te zgjidhja Liam Neeson, por eshte shume i gjate, per te portretizuar Skenderbeun. 
> Per Skenderbeun duhet Joe Pesci. 
> 
> p.s. Don't mess with Russia! 
> 
> Une votoj for Robert Duvall ne rolin e Skenderbeut.


Joe Pesci as Skanderbeg. I can see it now. 
Skanderbeg's first meeting with Sultan Murad
___________________________________

Joe Pesci si Skënderbeu. Unë mund ta shohin atë tani.
Takimin e parë të Skënderbeut me Sulltan Muratit

 :buzeqeshje: 

Skanderbeg: What? 
Sultan Murad: Just... ya know... you're funny. 

Skanderbeg: You mean, let me understand this cause, ya know maybe it's me, I'm a little fucked up maybe, but I'm funny how, I mean funny like I'm a clown, I amuse you? I make you laugh, I'm here to fuckin' amuse you? What do you mean funny, funny how? How am I funny? 
Sultan Murad: Just... you know, how you tell the story, what? 

Skanderbeg No, no, I don't know, you said it. How do I know? You said I'm funny. How the **** am I funny, what the **** is so funny about me? Tell me, tell me what's funny!

----------


## D&G Feminine

> Katragjyshin thua ti? 
> Me shume se 1'75 s'ka qene. Rrezik sa une ka qene i gjate.


Po mire nga nisesh?

Ka qene 7 feet tall, qe i bie 2 metra 
Githandej referohet si rob i gjate. Edhe garden personale e ka pas me 100 burra 2 metrosha/

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Joe Pesci as Skanderbeg. I can see it now. 
> Skanderbeg's first meeting with Sultan Murad
> ___________________________________
> 
> Joe Pesci si Skënderbeu. Unë mund ta shohin atë tani.
> Takimin e parë të Skënderbeut me Sulltan Muratit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! Ke sens humori.  :Lulja3: 

Aman freeByrd, pash zotin, kush te mesoi te behesh i padukshem ne forum?  :perqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Po mire nga nisesh?
> 
> Ka qene 7 feet tall, qe i bie 2 metra 
> Githandej referohet si rob i gjate. Edhe garden personale e ka pas me 100 burra 2 metrosha/


Kush ka qene 7 feet, Skenderbeu? S'me besohet! 
Ne legjenda kane ekzistuar dy metershat. Se tani shqiptaret mesataresisht jane 5 edhe icik feet. A thua per 500 vjet te shkurtohen njerezit dy feet? 

Mundet....mundet!  :perqeshje:

----------


## D&G Feminine

> Kush ka qene 7 feet, Skenderbeu? S'me besohet! 
> Ne legjenda kane ekzistuar dy metershat. Se tani shqiptaret mesataresisht jane 5 edhe icik feet. A thua per 500 vjet te shkurtohen njerezit dy feet? 
> 
> Mundet....mundet!


meshkujt?lol
po jo mi cora se i ke te perziem
ca jane keto pergjithsime sikur s'ke jetu noihere ne Shqiperi.

----------


## FreeByrd

> Kush ka qene 7 feet, Skenderbeu? S'me besohet! 
> Ne legjenda kane ekzistuar dy metershat. Se tani shqiptaret mesataresisht jane 5 edhe icik feet. A thua per 500 vjet te shkurtohen njerezit dy feet? 
> 
> Mundet....mundet!


Nëse ai ishte që e shkurtër ne do të kemi për të marrë Tom Cruise për të luajtur pjesë.

Tom Cruise si Skënderbeu?

Oh, Zot !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MI CORAZON

:buzeqeshje: 

Une, se kam jetuar ne Shqiperi, bej krahasimin me amerikanet. Zezaket  dhe rednecket ketu , po qe jane nga dy metra. Kush shkon ne Tirane, sheh vetem xhuxhmaxhuxha. Pervec ndonjerit, tek...tuk....

Po nejse, kjo s'ka shume rendesi. e rendesishme eshte qe te behet nje film per Gjergj Kastriotin.

I told you FreeByrd, Joe Pesci or Dustin Hoffman!  :buzeqeshje:

----------

